
Microsoft Edge partners with Watchdog to warn about fake news - Bhilai
https://mashable.com/article/newsguard-microsoft-edge-fake-news/
======
equalunique
Sounds good if you trust the "Watchdog" \- some have criticized NewsGuard as
biased towards news outlets representing Neo-Con interests.

